# halloween/autumn army ideas needed



## warghuul (Dec 28, 2009)

I have been working on ideas for a Halloween/Autumn themed Wood Elf army, and could use some help with ideas, or even good sites to find appropriate models. so far, heres a list of ideas/models I've come up with for the army

-Reaper Mini's Rotpatch, Pumpkin Golems for my dryads
-Reaper Mini's Elise, the Witch for my Spellweaver
-get a lord on stag, leave the head off, and put a flaming pumpkin in his hand
-use an autumn color scheme

I'm also looking for some sort of bat model that could be used to replace the hawks for warhawk riders, if anyone knows where I can find an appropriately sized model, I'd appreciate it. Reaper does make a Dire Bat mini, but I dont know how the size compares to a warhawk


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Go for the bat you found. The size of the model aint that extremely important in WHFB since LoS is checked base to base, not TLoS like 40k.
There are small leafs to buy from different companies btw, great basing material for an army like this, go for yellow/red ones and get awesome results:grin:


----------



## warghuul (Dec 28, 2009)

thanx, my only concern with the dire bats is wether the riders will look decent sized compared to the bats. I dont want my elves riding bats that are half the size of themselves, lol


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

How about spellsingers on broomsticks and use em as hawk riders.
For treekin or dryads some gloomy trees (black/grey trees with moonlight finish)
Maybe only replace heads for pumpkins on foot troops the rest of the body should be diverse enough to recognize different troops.

And there definatley has to be a headless horsemen in there, just like you planned!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Skeleton Archers for Longbowmen.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1020017&rootCatGameStyle=

Or any other skeletal boman types. You could even do the "Ghost Rider" thing and just replace Elf Heads with Flaming Skull Heads.

http://www.reapermini.com/OnlineStore/skull/sku-down/02611


----------

